# My Got In Trouble Haul



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

So I got in trouble with the moms cause I spent a liiiittle too much on makeup this last time. So yeah it'll be a last haul until I don't know the "Holidays" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So this is what I got:

Viva Glam VI lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coppering e/s

Bronze CCB

Dark Mineralized Skin Finish

Brush Cleaner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 217 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC Studio Tech sponge refill


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 9, 2006)

Awesome colors!!!


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 9, 2006)

ahh...my 217 brush is my absolute favorite (i think i might even like it more than my 187..shh..don't tell the others)


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah. I was so surprised at how well it picked up color and blended. I fell in love with it after one use.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

uh oh i was just saying i needed to start my brush collection. thanks for the tip hehehe


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 9, 2006)

I love Bronze CCB!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is sooo fabulous! I use it to highlight my cheeks all the time
Congrats on your haul!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I love Bronze CCB!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is sooo fabulous! I use it to highlight my cheeks all the time
Congrats on your haul!_

 
I was just thinking about doing that for tomorrow morning! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are the pics (as you can tell, I've already started using them, teehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Coppering is my fav!*

I love it!


----------



## k_im (Sep 10, 2006)

lovelyy!

don't worry; i'd probably be in the same situation if my parents REALLY knew how much i spent on mac/makeup/anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if anything, at least the viva glam vi is for charity! (plan to pick that up myself next time i get to the counter/freestanding)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Oooo nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 13, 2006)

great stuff


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 13, 2006)

im soo luck i dont really have anybody to answer to when i buy makeup
hahaha

thats why im always telling my mom i need to find a vegan, yoga doing boy who wont bug me about my makeup hahaah

and my moms like yeah right thats like a one in a billion


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't answer to them. I cover my expenses for being home and going to school, but I sometimes get carried away with my hauls. Can't just get one thing.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 13, 2006)

great stuff! 217 is on my wishlist =D & coppering is lovely <3 have fun with them!


----------



## little teaser (Sep 13, 2006)

nice haul hope you enjoy and hows the studio tech anyways


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 
_nice haul hope you enjoy and hows the studio tech anyways_

 
Oh, I don't use Studio Tech, just the sponge. The foundation makes me too oily (I have combination skin), so I switched to Studio Fix Fluid foundation. That's what I use it for.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2006)

i just got the lipglass yesterday! one of my faves..


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 13, 2006)

nice haul...=]


----------

